# Over 40, have endometriosis and about to start IVF



## wotsit987 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi All,

I am exactly as described and looking to see if there are any success stories from people in my situation or anyone 40ish about to start IVF?

Feeling like its last chance saloon which is pretty daunting..... trying to retain hope but the stats are not favourable 

Good news stories gratefully received!

Thanks


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry I'm afraid I'm not in that category however having been on FF along time I can say there are many ladies who did get success over 40 with their own eggs. 
Lots depends on what clinic your with. And of course luck! 
Best of luck xx


----------



## wotsit987 (Dec 8, 2021)

K jade said:


> Sorry I'm afraid I'm not in that category however having been on FF along time I can say there are many ladies who did get success over 40 with their own eggs.
> Lots depends on what clinic your with. And of course luck!
> Best of luck xx


Thank you so much! 

I guess i am just seeking some reassurance - i know that it is the great unknown..... guess i just have to try and stay calm and see what happens

Just such a rollercoaster isnt it..... im both excited and petrified about starting the process!

Thank you and best wishes to you and your journey too

x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, myself I know ladies at 40+ who conceived using IVF oe and de. Good luck on your journey


----------



## wotsit987 (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks very much - fingers crossed i will be one of the luck ones!


----------

